# Airmec Lathe ID



## liteace (Feb 9, 2022)

Anyone know anything about this, all its got is Airmec


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 9, 2022)

Looks like you’re standard Chinese made 9x20 lathe. They are made under different tags with different colors with slightly different add ons but most are basically the same thing. Mine was sold by Harbor Freight. It is mostly the same as Grizzly and Jet etc.


----------

